# SCR delete questions



## dadasracecar (Sep 12, 2008)

So I have a persistent CEL: 004804 DDE Reducing agent pressure buildup, plausibility.

Found this but no resolution.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=655644

I've already replaced a DEF tank and am tired of spending money to fix a system that is unnecessary, problematic, and costly to repair. I have read a bunch of threads about tuning and deleting the SCR and EGR systems and am looking for information on a fully sorted setup. I'm prepared to buy the downpipe and tune, and I'm looking for the complete package that will allow the OBDII diesel emissions check to pass.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## regdfry (Mar 1, 2015)

You need to talk to VW. 

Really, I think what you want to do might not be possible (or legal). Yes, you can delete the emissions stuff. However, I don't think a legitimate garage or mechainic will then configure the electronics such that the emissions OBDII codes will pass inspection. :dunno:


Good luck.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

As regdfry mentions, it's definitely not legal. The problem with doing these deletes is that once done, no legitimate shop will work on the car. You have to get a custom (illegal) tune to eliminate the SES light and pass emissions - and you won't pass a visual inspection.

Regardless, if you truely want to pursue it, go to http://www.e90post.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=377 and start reading; there's a current thread on the so-called ABC delete.


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

floydarogers said:


> ...- and you won't pass a visual inspection.


Oh no? It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out a way to get around a visual inspection. I bet this guy passes visual inspection with flying colors: http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1259819


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

mefferso said:


> Oh no? It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out a way to get around a visual inspection.


True, gutted DPF/DOC and gutted SCR and blocked-off EGR may pass. But that's different than "delete", which implies removal.


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

floydarogers said:


> True, gutted DPF/DOC and gutted SCR and blocked-off EGR may pass. But that's different than "delete", which implies removal.


It is not different. When you gut the DPF and the SCR and replace their internals with straight-thru pipe as the link I provided clearly shows and explains, they function exactly the same as completely removing those parts as a whole and replacing them with a new DP and cutback exhaust piping.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Mr. Rogers will not be wrong.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Depends on what state you live in.


----------



## Hifiguy (May 30, 2016)

Looks like only e90 diesels have taken the plunge. Maybe xoutpost or xbimmers has something?


----------

